# ( التوت ) أيضاً لها طاقة



## م.العراقي (7 يونيو 2006)

اذا كان للشمس طاقة وللرياح طاقة .. ايضاً الفواكه لها طاقة . 

الامر منطقي جداً ... فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم .. والاكل الذي نأكله فيه الكثير من الطاقة .. كمية صغيرة من التوت كانت طاقتها 0.335 فولت . 

فكم يا ترى ستكون طاقة ( صحن شاورما ) مثلاً . 
او ( قدر باميا ) او حتى ( صحن فول ) 

وصدقاً اعتقد ان العسل فيه طاقة خياليييييييييييييه .. 






والموقع الذي تم نقل الصورة منه موقع رائع 
http://www.solideas.com/solrcell/phcell2.html

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع 
سلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير

فعلا الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة علم رائع رائع رائع

يجمع كل الأقسام الهندسية ويوحدها ويتجاوز ذلك إلى الأقسام الاخرى (احياء + فيزياء + كيمياء )

احب هذا القسم واتمنى ان اكون صاحب انجاز فيه

واتمنى ايضا ان اكون صاحب رسالة فيه فعلى الاقل بهذا القسم نشجع من يمكن ان يبدع فيه

ونوفر كل المعلومات التي قد تكون سبب في دعمه لانتاج شيء جديد ننافس به الغرب

انه قسم المثابرين والمبدعين فقط


----------



## ام عبد الله (16 يونيو 2006)

يظهر ابداع الخالق جل علاه في الطاقات المتجددة حولنا فلا تنضب طاقة والا تظهر طاقة اخرى ,سواء في الطبيعة او اكتشاف عقلي فذ للانسان وكل ذلك كان سببا وراء كل تطور حضارة


----------



## الجعفرى (16 يونيو 2006)

سبحان الله
نتمنى المزيد


----------



## walid.salama (17 يونيو 2006)

سبحان الله


----------



## وفاء1980 (8 يوليو 2006)

سبحان الخالق العظيم جل وعلا


----------



## john (10 أغسطس 2006)

من المعروف ان جميع الكائنات النباتية والحيوانية وحتى الجماد فيه طاقة داخلية من نوع معين سواء كانت كهربائية او حرارية او غير ذلك، ولكن السؤال : كيف نستغل هذه الطاقة؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم john

يمكن استخدام تلك الطاقة على عدة صور منها وأهمها الغاز والديزل الحيوي

وهو نتاج تحلل الكائنات الحية والنباتية

وسنفصل هذا الموضوع من خلال دروس الدورة انشاء الله

الآن نحن في درس رقم 6 وهو حول التوربينات أظن بعده قد ندخل في تفاصيل الطاقة الحيوية أو الكيميائية

تحياتي


----------



## mazemaster (13 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع ممتاز و جدير بالبحث و التعمق فيه أكثر و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## moonbow (15 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م/هبة (27 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## القلزم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العااااافيه


----------



## a6d4ever (2 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وياريت تزيدنا :5:


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------

